# 80D Firmware Update



## chrysoberyl (Aug 8, 2017)

I followed the instructions explicitly and the message I get is 'this firmware is inappropriate for this camera'. I contacted Canon and they want me to ship my camera to them.

Has anyone else had this problem? What will I miss if I don’t do the update?


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 8, 2017)

Anybody, ahem, who tells you they now have better IQ (smoother, sharper) will be ridiculed because these improvements were not mentioned in the official release notes. 

I will say I'm extremely glad I did upgrade, and I don't speak Norwegian.

And I'd be a little bugged, if I were sure I'd done everything correctly, about a failure to update. I'd worry that other routines might be affected by the current firmware's apparent corruption. If Canon is offering to fix this for free, other than postage, sounds like little to lose.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 8, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> I will say I'm extremely glad I did upgrade, and I don't speak Norwegian.



Thanks. What benefits did you notice?


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 8, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I will say I'm extremely glad I did upgrade, and I don't speak Norwegian.
> ...



Coincidence or not, after the firmware update, the nagging issues I had with IQ (unexpected, odd noise and lack of sharpness), most noticeably in harsh side-lit scenarios, disappeared. Same happened with my 5DIV after the firmware update released at close to the same time as the 80D's 1.02. Was it the firmware? Was it me having improved techniques? A change in the weather? Who knows, but I've been much happier and more confident with both cameras since the last updates.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 23, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Coincidence or not, after the firmware update, the nagging issues I had with IQ (unexpected, odd noise and lack of sharpness), most noticeably in harsh side-lit scenarios, disappeared. Same happened with my 5DIV after the firmware update released at close to the same time as the 80D's 1.02. Was it the firmware? Was it me having improved techniques? A change in the weather? Who knows, but I've been much happier and more confident with both cameras since the last updates.



Well, I sent it in and Canon shipped it back to the wrong address. This is my second experience with Canon - Newport News. The first experience was bad, too. I had a lens repaired, and they damaged the ring that they replaced. They fixed it, but after a lot of harassment.

I wonder what condition my camera will be in when I finally get it back. Did they update it?

Have any of you decided to ship to a repair center in Japan?


----------

